# Temporary alternative rat food?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I spilled the rat food and need a temporary alternative until possibly Thursday. I know they can eat pretty much anything within reason and i know of the few things they can't have, especially males.
What can i feed my four boys for now?
I havnt got much in and havnt any eggs etc. I got dry uncooked pasta in a bag which i read is ok? Can they eat rocket? I gave them a bit of dry cat food and sometimes as a treat they have a meaty flavour felix pouch or something as a treat.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

where did you spill it? just pick it up


----------



## SilverWings (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to feed my pet rat dry dog food. Can't have done him any harm, he lived for over 5 years XD


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine used to like toast, as well. Especially burnt toast, for some reason!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Dry cat food will do.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

cat and dog food is higher in protein than i would feed to male rats tbh. what cereals do you have in? veggies?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't feed too much dry cat food because, as Jaime says, the protein level is too high. You can feed cous cous, just soak it in boiling water and leave to swell - you can add cooked veg to that, boiled potatoes, mashed potatoes and gravy, most veggies and most things you can eat yourself.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

IF you spilled it on the floor, could you not just pick it up


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Cereal is a good alternative, but why not just pick it up? Not to much cat food or dog food - not good.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I don't like to pick it up off the floor and feed it to them really. Not much in the way of food here ATM as we have been unwell and not able to go out much. 
Only veggies we got are rocket. Only mash we got is instant and we got original bisto gravy we can make up if they're any good? And dry pasta? 
Not a big cereal fan here and our toasters broke.


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

If I was you I would give them some dried cat food and pasta it's only till tomorrow they won't die, I wouldn't use the instant gravy and mash, but giving them stuff of the floor won't do them any harm just think where wild rats live


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't like to pick it up off the floor and feed it to them really. Not much in the way of food here ATM as we have been unwell and not able to go out much.
> Only veggies we got are rocket. Only mash we got is instant and we got original bisto gravy we can make up if they're any good? And dry pasta?
> Not a big cereal fan here and our toasters broke.


Just pick it up, problem solved.

They can eat pretty much anything, I'm sure a bit of dust off the floor isn't going to harm them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I shouldn't worry about picking food off a house floor. My rats take their food into their wee tray to eat it and they store it there until they have a stash to eat. They're rats you know! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll get an emergency food parcel air-lifted in :lol2:


----------

